# Freezer killing



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Does putting stick insects in a freezer to die hurt the stick insects do they feel anything?????


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think its regarded as being pretty humane. They have a small enough body mass that they freeze quite quickly, and in invertebrates, a reduction in temperature slows down their metabolism until it stops, so is a fairly humane method. They would likely feel very little.

There arent really a lot of options - drowning is slow and painful and crushing them is just horrific. I'm not convinced about Co2 either - it can be used as an anesthetic, but i'm not sure if suffocation in such a manner would be quick or humane.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The most humane was is crushing though tbh.. They still freeze to death.. Putting them in the fridge to slow them down then into the freezer is the "done" thing.. 

No-one really knows what they feel.


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Why would you want to kill stick insects ? ?


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

there only indian ones and there just laying too many eggs and nobody wants them and there over populating and i only wanna kill the babies and i carnt find the eggs because the tanks too big


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Awww poor things.. Give them to pet shops?


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

use them as food!!!!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

jesus, post em to me!!! my cham loves phasmids.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

See.. you can easily get rid!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> The most humane was is crushing though tbh.. They still freeze to death.. Putting them in the fridge to slow them down then into the freezer is the "done" thing..
> 
> No-one really knows what they feel.


Inverts are anethesized in cold weather/conditions. Crushing is just horrible. At least chilling is a non-violent and relatively peaceful way to die. 

You might even be able to kill them in the fridge, ive heard that some tropical inverts are very chill sensitive, such as tailless whip scorpions which die after 1-2 hrs in the fridge. Perhaps your sticks would be similar.


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

bowie1125 said:


> there only indian ones and there just laying too many eggs and nobody wants them and there over populating and i only wanna kill the babies and i carnt find the eggs because the tanks too big


So throw the eggs away!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They make good feeder food for most lizards  I'm sure someone on here would pay the p&p for them as food once you had enough to fill a tub!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

i used to have a colony of these, and the ends tend to be on the ground. they ar enot too hard to scoop up and remove with a bit of effort. Its more humane to kill the eggs than kill the juveniles...


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Feed them to lizards, don't waste them!!: victory:


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Feed them to lizards, don't waste them!!: victory:


I second that!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

crushing them is instant death they wouldnt know anything about it.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll pay you P+P for these.

I've been thinking of using them as feeder food for my mantids on top of flies and locusts just to add more variety.

PM me.


----------



## camokid (Jan 25, 2008)

*ouch*

boil some water then drop them in its the fastest way


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

camokid said:


> boil some water then drop them in its the fastest way


NO NO NO NO NO. :bash:

My god, some of you people are callous. 

"should we give them a non violent, painless death by slowly reducing their metabolism inducing a deep fatal sleep or scald them to death in a method that takes time to raise the inner core temperature to fatal levels, meanwhile making all pain receptors fire constantly due to the boiling water?" 

Jesus. if boiling is so fast, then why do people oppose the killing of dogs in Asia in such a manner?!


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Jesus is that how they kill dogs in asia???? :crazy:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

davehuston said:


> Jesus is that how they kill dogs in asia???? :crazy:


Some of the dogs used for culinary uses are killed by immersing them in boiling water, after dislocating their shoulders in order to store them 9tied to a stick). 

It is NOT fast, ive seen it (thankfully on film and not first hand). Boiling is a slow death for anything - it burns the outer skin and almost insulates the inner core tissues, prolonging death.

Crushing is hit and miss aswell. You'd have to make sure you basically turned them into paste, as inverts have a pretty awesome capacity to have parts of them crushed and still function. You could decaptitate your stick insects,and bet they would still twitch for minutes - its debatable if they are truly alive or not, but why chance it?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I freeze mine.

I don't think I'd have the stomach to crush one of my mantids


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

GRB said:


> Some of the dogs used for culinary uses are killed by immersing them in boiling water, after dislocating their shoulders in order to store them 9tied to a stick).
> 
> It is NOT fast, ive seen it (thankfully on film and not first hand). Boiling is a slow death for anything - it burns the outer skin and almost insulates the inner core tissues, prolonging death.
> 
> Crushing is hit and miss aswell. You'd have to make sure you basically turned them into paste, as inverts have a pretty awesome capacity to have parts of them crushed and still function. You could decaptitate your stick insects,and bet they would still twitch for minutes - its debatable if they are truly alive or not, but why chance it?


God this world is really shocking sometimes! Thanks for replying!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

davehuston said:


> God this world is really shocking sometimes! Thanks for replying!


yes, yes it is. I thought that was common knowledge that boiling went on...its mainly as streaming is thought to be tastier or some crap.


----------

